# [SOLVED] Laggy facebook games.



## Nefaris (Jul 15, 2012)

Facebook games are all laggy and load in a choppy sort of way. Here is an example of what it looks like.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Nefaris, Welcome to TSF,

Have you recently updated you Java & Adobe Flash?

If not, you should try updating them to see if that fixes it.

If it doesn't, it may be a Browser or Graphics Card issue.

To eliminate a browser issue, try running the game in a different browser (IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome etc).

If it is a graphics card problem, than it is likely to do with the driver. Try updating that.

If you are unsure on how to do any of these, just reply back and I'll instruct you further 

Thanks,
-Redeye


----------



## Nefaris (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Laggy facebook games.*



Redeye3323 said:


> Hey Nefaris, Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Have you recently updated you Java & Adobe Flash?
> 
> ...


I downloaded Chrome and it seems that fire fox is causing the problem. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nefaris said:


> I downloaded Chrome and it seems that fire fox is causing the problem. Thank you so much for your help.


Glad to hear you fixed it 

I'll mark the thread as [Solved] for you. If the issue reoccurs, post back and I'll assist you further.

-Redeye


----------

